# Imperial to metric bushings



## greenman

gpop said:


> Has any one seen a Imperial to metric bushings being sold (USA). European motors are threaded in metric and seal tight is imperial so someone must have made a adapter or reducer bushing. I searched all the normal places but I can not find anything.
> 
> How do you guys get flex into a SEW motor?


There out there, you will probably have to special order them.


----------



## Ctsparky93

I have got some from Phoenix contact before . What size do you need? Also all the sew motors I done were npt not metric. Look up hc-npt-3/4-m25 1686850


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk

I had a need for a bunch of 20mm to 1/2" NPT ones, and I got them from Endress and Hauser (the instrumentation people). Just happened to notice they had them as a catalog item. For motors, I tend to just run the NPT tap into the metric threaded casting and make it what I want it to be. You can generally order any motor with metric or imperial peckerhead tappings, but sometimes it's out of your hads. I've since run across this outfit: http://www.elecdirect.com/industrial-rectangular-connectors/adapters


----------



## gpop

Thanks guys I knew they had to be out there. Most of the ones I come across are on centrifuges and pumps that are built abroad and shipped as a assembly. 

25mm to 3/4
40mm to 1-1/4 ....... Will have to get them to make these stock items.


----------



## varmit

Automation Direct sells them up to 30 mm x 1 inch NPT.


----------



## MTW

When I worked for the machine tool builder, we got the bushings through Phoenix Contact. It was a German company that made them, naturally.


----------



## DesignerMan

MDShunk said:


> I've since run across this outfit: http://www.elecdirect.com/industrial-rectangular-connectors/adapters


I've used the ElectDirect fittings several times on SEW motors. They work just fine and are inexpensive. :thumbsup:


----------



## gpop

DesignerMan said:


> I've used the ElectDirect fittings several times on SEW motors. They work just fine and are inexpensive. :thumbsup:


They will be by the time I get them stocked. Due to approved vender list I have to get a approved vender to order them then pay them to sell them to me.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## MDShunk

gpop said:


> They will be by the time I get them stocked. Due to approved vender list I have to get a approved vender to order them then pay them to sell them to me.....:vs_laugh:


I go through that every day. If Kaman is on your vendor list, they're a good one that will buy anything from anyone and sell it to you. Just don't expect it fast or cheap. lol


----------



## glen1971

Found these:

https://www.platt.com/search.aspx?q=metric+to+npt+adapter

or 

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...and_anm_seriesadaptersforiecapplications.html


----------



## just the cowboy

*Allied elect*



MDShunk said:


> I go through that every day. If Kaman is on your vendor list, they're a good one that will buy anything from anyone and sell it to you. Just don't expect it fast or cheap. lol


I have found Allied Elect will do that also.


----------



## MDShunk

just the cowboy said:


> I have found Allied Elect will do that also.


Allied Electric or Allied Electronics? I have both on my vendor list.


----------



## just the cowboy

*Allied Electronics*



MDShunk said:


> Allied Electric or Allied Electronics? I have both on my vendor list.


Allied Electronics we have the approved vendor list also and allied has got me some oddball stuff.

Also my local motor repair shop will order what I want if I have a web site address or quote, for a small markup. Saves a ton of time.


----------



## sparky970

T&B has metric sealtite fittings


----------



## gpop

sparky970 said:


> T&B has metric sealtite fittings


 
I presumed that also meant the seal tight would be metric.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gpop said:


> I presumed that also meant the seal tight would be metric.


Call and ask, beats assume or presume everytime!


----------



## Handasee

In Canada, there is a company called Techspan that has both PG and M type threaded Adapters. Prices are reasonable. 
All new metric motors will have a "M" type adapter. Older motors are "PG" type.
The products you are looking for are in their catalogue on page G15 (287) and G16 (288)
https://techspan.ca/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/2018WMP.pdf

Call them and see if they have a supplier in the USA.
Note that on their page, they have the name "Remke"
A quick search of "Remke threaded adaptors" sent me to Galco in the USA.


----------

